# It’s clearly Black or White! Identity crisis issues.



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2022)

Just talking about Whitewalls versus Blackwalls on the Stingray. I thought I wanted Black but Im just not sure! What do you think?


----------



## tacochris (Aug 30, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Just talking about Whitewalls versus Blackwalls on the Stingray. I thought I wanted Black but Im just not sure! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1688117
> 
> View attachment 1688118



When it comes to stingrays, its always whitewalls for me personally.  Those look so good on there.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 30, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Just talking about Whitewalls versus Blackwalls on the Stingray. I thought I wanted Black but Im just not sure! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1688117
> 
> View attachment 1688118



White walls with fenders


----------



## dasberger (Aug 30, 2022)

+1 on the WW... just seem to pop especially with the white seat


----------



## Rayray (Aug 30, 2022)

white walls always give the bike a classic look. 
+1 on the white wall tires


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 30, 2022)

Black


----------



## kreika (Aug 30, 2022)

Black


----------



## phantom (Aug 30, 2022)

Either way for me but with no fenders.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2022)

I vote white walls 'cause they're pimp'n!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 30, 2022)

I like the whitewalls on that bike but not every Stingray calls for whitewalls to me.
The seat plsys a big part on this one.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 30, 2022)

Whites with fenders , blacks without


----------



## furyus (Aug 30, 2022)

Black, no fenders.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 30, 2022)

My opinion is: Black tires on a Fenderless Stingray, but whitewalls on a deluxe( fenders).


----------



## 1motime (Aug 30, 2022)

White on a Deluxe.  Don't have fenders?  Black always.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2022)

I like that blue with the white seat with whitewalls. blue or maybe a red one. not a big fan of whitewalls on most bikes. no whitewalls without chrome fenders.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2022)

As of now it's 50/50. Might as well flip the two headed nickel.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 30, 2022)

Always whitewalls on a deluxe.


----------



## stoney (Aug 30, 2022)

Like others, whitewalls on a Deluxe


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> My opinion is: Black tires on a Fenderless Stingray, but whitewalls on a deluxe( fenders).



I believe Im seeing the light! Or the White! Lol.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 30, 2022)

either way,  depends on the bike


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2022)

Whatever it came from the factory with you should run!


----------

